# Transférer fichier iCloud vers disque local



## Aragorn56 (16 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

ICloud saturé m'a mis la puce à l'oreille. Je viens d'acheter un nouveau MacBook Air sur lequel j'ai transféré une partie de la sauvegarde Time Machine de mon ancien MacBook Pro. Je me retrouve avec certains fichiers qui sont sur le cloud alors qu'ils devraient être sur mon disque local. C'était peut-être déjà le cas avant mais je n'y avais pas prêté attention. Je suis sur OS Mojave.

Existe-t-il un moyen simple pour que tous les documents actuellement sur iCloud soient transférés sur mon disque dur ?

Merci !

Jean-François


----------



## USB09 (16 Octobre 2019)

Tous les documents iCloud sont déjà sur votre disque durs. 
Il vous suffit de les transférer sur un disque dur externes. 
Par contre pour 99 centimes par mois vous avez 50 go de forfait, ça enlève bien des soucis.


----------



## Aragorn56 (16 Octobre 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Tous les documents iCloud sont déjà sur votre disque durs.
> Il vous suffit de les transférer sur un disque dur externes..



Certes. Mais je dois le faire fichier par fichier ?


----------



## USB09 (16 Octobre 2019)

Non pourquoi donc. 
J’ajouterais que vous pouvez supprimer les sauvegardes iCloud d’appareil qui prennent énormément de place.


----------



## Aragorn56 (16 Octobre 2019)

C'est bon ! Je crois avoir compris. Mes fichiers de travail étaient dans le dossier "Documents" de iCloud Drive. Mais seuls une parties étaient avec un petit nuage, faute de place iCloud j'imagine. J'ai tout mis dans le dossier "Documents" en local. Ce qui porte à confusion c'est le fait que les fichiers soient à la fois en local et dans le cloud. Merci pour les infos !


----------



## USB09 (17 Octobre 2019)

iCloud est un service de synchronisation. Tout ce qui ce trouve dans ce dossier est accessible à tout vos appareils.
[emoji868]


----------

